# Krynn Minotaur



## epochrpg (Nov 22, 2006)

I want to make a character for a Planescape 3.5 game.  The campaign setting is that the PCs are all criminals (or falsely accused and unjustly punished) from Sigil who have been sentenced to the Maze (essentially a never ending demi-plane, which I think The DM will say is a giant dungeon).  

I thought it'd be a hoot to make my character a minotaur, seeing as how 1. we don't have to be good upstanding heroes this time, and 2. the delicious irony of a minotaur being stuck in a maze.  

Problem is that PCs are 5th level.  So I don't want to use a monster manual minotaur.  Since this is planescape, using the Krynn minotaur should be no problem, but I have no access to a Dragonlance book for a month, and the only thing I want to know is the stats for the Krynn minotaur so I can make my character without hideously obnoxious level adjustment.  

Can anybody post me their stats, favored class, and specials? thanks.


----------



## Darklone (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmm, don't you want to reconsider and play a young growing minotaur ? It's fun!


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Nov 22, 2006)

The standard D&D minotaur also has the cool ability of "never getting lost".  So the maze you are stuck in will be no problem for you to get out of.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 22, 2006)

epochrpg said:
			
		

> Can anybody post me their stats, favored class, and specials? thanks.




+4 str, -2 Dex, Int, Cha
Nat Armor +2
gore attack 1d6+str; on a charge it is 2d6+ str x1.5
+2 intimidate, swim, use rope
may take scent as a feat
Favored Class: Fighter


----------



## werk (Nov 22, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> The standard D&D minotaur also has the cool ability of "never getting lost".  So the maze you are stuck in will be no problem for you to get out of.




I believe that The Lady creates 'special mazes' in which the ability doesn't function.


----------



## Darklone (Nov 23, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> I believe that The Lady creates 'special mazes' in which the ability doesn't function.



Well, that may be right. Knowing exactly where you are doesn't help you in a maze with lots of teleporters for example.


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 23, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> +4 str, -2 Dex, Int, Cha
> Nat Armor +2
> gore attack 1d6+str; on a charge it is 2d6+ str x1.5
> +2 intimidate, swim, use rope
> ...




Also note that Krynnish minotaurs have the humanoid (minotaur) type, not monstrous humanoid. This makes them just as affected by spells that target humanoids as any other standard player race.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Nov 23, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> I believe that The Lady creates 'special mazes' in which the ability doesn't function.




It specifically states that Minotaurs are immune to the Maze spell though.



> *Natural Cunning (Ex)*: Although minotaurs are not especially intelligent, they possess innate cunning and logical ability. This gives them immunity to maze spells, prevents them from ever becoming lost, and enables them to track enemies. Further, they are never caught flat-footed.


----------



## epochrpg (Nov 23, 2006)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> It specifically states that Minotaurs are immune to the Maze spell though.




Is that the Krynn Minotaur, though, or the MM Minotaur.  I have no interest in the MM Minotaur as I don't want to be 8th level before I get to take any class levels!

Also, we are talking about the LADY OF PAIN here.  She rules Sigil with abilities more powerful than gods. and has in fact, managed to ban them from her city-- they cannot get in!  Now, a woman with the power to deny the very gods access to a particular location would likely find keeping a minotaur in a given location a slightly lesser challenge.


----------



## Darklone (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, nothing beats minotaur naughtyness!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 24, 2006)

epochrpg said:
			
		

> Is that the Krynn Minotaur, though, or the MM Minotaur.




The Krynn one has what I listed.  So, nothing verse mazes


----------



## GwydapLlew (Nov 24, 2006)

Crothian is correct (imagine that ) in that Krynnish minotaurs are an entirely different race than standard minotaurs. I love me some Krynnish minotaurs - something about their culture and history appeals to me (and I'm not a huge Dragonlance fan). 

Definitely go with the Krynnish minotaur. They are intelligent and efficient, as opposed to the bestial core minotaurs. You'll have more fun.


----------



## Squire James (Nov 24, 2006)

I imagine the things the Lady of Pain throws around are a wee bit more exotic than a Maze spell (though I imagine they have the same roots conceptually).  However, they're probably not as impossible to get through as the Planescape rules suggest, or there wouldn't be all these people aware that the Lady tosses people into mazes...

Crothian's "Krynn Minotaur" appears to be a +1 ECL race.  As a rule, anything getting +4 to an ability score probably needs to be at least +1 LA.


----------



## Perun (Nov 24, 2006)

Squire James said:
			
		

> I imagine the things the Lady of Pain throws around are a wee bit more exotic than a Maze spell (though I imagine they have the same roots conceptually).  However, they're probably not as impossible to get through as the Planescape rules suggest, or there wouldn't be all these people aware that the Lady tosses people into mazes...




IIRC, every maze has a hidden exit somewhere. It's just extremely difficult to find, and the mazes themselves are "infinite" (again, IIRC), or at least just plain huge.



> Crothian's "Krynn Minotaur" appears to be a +1 ECL race.  As a rule, anything getting +4 to an ability score probably needs to be at least +1 LA.




Can't find my DL book now, but IIRC, a couple of races are a bit more powerful that their standard versions. Elves get both low-light vision and darkvision, for example (it's called elfsight or somesuch).


----------



## epochrpg (Nov 24, 2006)

Krynn Minotaurs get no dark or lowlight vision? 

Also, what languages do they get?


----------



## Cam Banks (Nov 24, 2006)

Krynnish minotaurs are pretty powerful for a LA +0 race, yes. They get natural armor and a natural weapon, as well as excellent ability modifiers, but the developers of the DLCS (which I believe included James Wyatt) figured people would prefer to play a minotaur from 1st level. The half-ogre is LA +1, however, and it isn't significantly better than the minotaur.

I'm working on Races of Ansalon at the moment, which I suppose would be an ideal occasion to bump their LA up to +1, but I think the fans would riot. Plus, they do get a -2 penalty to Dexterity, Intelligence, and Charisma, so it isn't as if they get off easily.

Krynnish minotaurs, as I said above, are humanoids. They don't have any special vision, unlike their bestial MM cousins. They speak Kothian (the minotaur language) and Common, and can learn Kalinese, Nordmaarian, Ogre, and Saifhum, which are the other Blood Sea Isles languages.

Cheers,
Cam


----------

